# From Beef magazine



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A shout out for football fans. Particularly MN and GB.
http://m.beefmagazine.com/blog/why-nfl-player-jordy-nelson-makes-great-advocate-agriculture?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20150812_BEEF-02_205&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1_1&utm_rid=CPG02000000081887&utm_campaign=5389&utm_medium=email&elq2=cee355f914bc454d9950dc227bfd4052


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Great article never realized that there were that many NFL player involved in farming, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Today on Growing TN, the story you posted was listed.....and this also;






Regards, Mike


----------

